
Let's Make Software Great Again by Nadia Eghbal - mxstbr
http://www.slideshare.net/NadiaEghbal/lets-make-software-great-again-18f-talk
======
tdeck
Is there a video I'm missing somewhere? Paging through these slides, they're
mostly prompts for the presentation (a good thing!), but I think I'd enjoy the
talk more.

~~~
aidanfeldman
Will post here and tweet from
[https://twitter.com/18F](https://twitter.com/18F) once it's up.

